# How to force games to use Nvidia graphics card in laptop?



## nipunmaster (May 24, 2011)

I have an Asus K53SJ laptop with the following specs:
Core i5 2410M 2.30  GHZ
Nvidia Geforce GT520M 1 GB
4 GB RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate

I am trying to run games on it but I find that the games are only using the integrated Intel HD Graphics. Even when i select "Run with graphics processor:Nvidia graphics" from the right click menu, then also the games are only using intel hd graphics. To confirm this, I ran a benchmark test with Furmark and Performance Test, and in the results I could see that the graphics processor was Intel HD. I also tried all the above things with the adaptor on, but no results. I am not able to play games smoothly even though having a sandy bridge i5 on the laptop. While I can play any game smoothly on my desktop with i3 and 9500 gt. Please help me. What should I do so that the games use the Nvidia graphics?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2011)

I guess, you need to uninstall the drivers of Intel GMA, and install the drivers for NVIDIA. Or simply installing Drivers for NVIDIA might also work.

Did you tried to select NVIDIA Card in BIOS??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

Gt 520 m = not very fast.

but yes, you're problem appears strange.
Follow what mr. Sarkar has posted.


----------



## invaderftw (May 28, 2011)

nipunmaster said:


> I have an Asus K53SJ laptop with the following specs:
> Core i5 2410M 2.30  GHZ
> Nvidia Geforce GT520M 1 GB
> 4 GB RAM
> ...



Open Nvidia control panel. Click on 3D settings select the game exe file and select "High speed nvidia processor" click apply.

if that doesnt work. let me know


----------

